# Logo etching???????



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 4, 2016)

Ok I know it may be a dumb question but I would love to etch my logo on my blades, I see some folks use rechargeable batteries, some use battery chargers....... is there some kind of safe way to do this? I would love to put a One Eyed Jack on the blade but how in the world do you make a stencil? HELP


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 4, 2016)

Pappy I use Ernie to get my stencils. He also has an extensive website for how to make your own tool to engrave your logo. Here is his website. http://www.erniesknives.com/knifemaker_stencil.html.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClintW (Aug 6, 2016)

I use nail polish. Scratch my design into it. Then use an old power supply from a radio, 9 volts 0.5 amp, that I wound one wire on a screw and the other gets taped to a contact point on the blade. Then wrapped piece of cloth on the screw head and dipped in vinegar and etch by pressing on your scratched out stencil.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 7, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Ok I know it may be a dumb question but I would love to etch my logo on my blades, I see some folks use rechargeable batteries, some use battery chargers....... is there some kind of safe way to do this? I would love to put a One Eyed Jack on the blade but how in the world do you make a stencil? HELP


There is a fellow in Florida who makes stencils under the Blue Lightening brand. I think his first name is Ernie. Most of the knife supply companies sell a etcher which is very safe.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 7, 2016)

thanks Robert i will check it out


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 17, 2016)

picked this up this past week......now to get the stencils made....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 17, 2016)

Got the same unit. Works pretty good.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 17, 2016)

I've got to get something


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 17, 2016)

i do stencil production for sandblasting. @Lance s and i currently working through the process for chemical etching through those stencils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 17, 2016)

soon i'll be able to show the details of what the finished stencil is capable of handeling


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 17, 2016)

i can covert any basic black and white image for stenciling or create an image based on something you can show me pictures of on the internet


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 17, 2016)

cool. like to see what you got....


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 17, 2016)

when i have results that are of good quality i'll show some pictures on this thread. should be about a week from now


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 26, 2016)

vegas you got anything?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 26, 2016)

here are some pictures of the logo stickers we made. i have yet to get an opportunity to chemical etch through them. was planning that try for sunday


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 26, 2016)

they are designed for sandblasting, self adhesive and as you can see pretty good detail. they would be applied at the etch area, taped around to protect the other areas of the blade and the etched through (the white area) in this picture. by what ever means you would normally use for the etching. afterword a soak in warm water softens the sticker and it peals/cleans off.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 26, 2016)

now that is cool...could you do a one eyed skull?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 26, 2016)

yes any image can be converted for making this type of sticker. the bolder the image (more black and white than grey) the easier it is. i have the ability to do the image manipulation work. i did the sizing/spacing and detail work on the one i pictured. i am still a little unknown on the results of etching through. but have sandblasted thousands of these type and size on small stones and glass for jewelry


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 26, 2016)

at under 1/2 inch fine detail is really tough but as you can see 3/4 to 7/8 inch smaller details becomes more apt to stay intact


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 27, 2016)

how about this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 27, 2016)

There is a knife maker by the name of Ernie that makes stencils under the name of Blue Lightening who can make them about as small as you like. Pappy there is a learning curve, so practice on some steel before you use it on knife. Don't use to much chemical on the felt pad and hold it on the stencil 3 or 4 seconds at a time over and over because it needs to gas off between burns. Set it at 4 and back it up 3 if it is to much. Once you lift the stencil to see what it looks like you are done because you will never get it back in exactly the same place.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 27, 2016)

I contacted Ernie, but, i would like to try someone here on the site. Ernie sent me a possible idea of pappy with the second "P" blackened all the way in, didn't care for it. I will practice a lot before I stick one on a good knife. If not the skull then probably a scripted jack pappy Lewis


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 27, 2016)

i'll make some stickers from that image you posted and mail them to you for trial. what size for the image


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 28, 2016)

probably around 1/2" to 5/8"


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 28, 2016)

i'll get it together this week


----------



## TRfromMT (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm sorry, not that anyone asked, but I found out we have a laser at my new job. After clearing it with the bosses, I had the guy running the laser do a sample of my logo. So excited to have this ability!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

